# 2003 Chevrolet Trucks



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Chevrolet updated their website to the 2003 model year. I was just checking out the new Chevy pick up's and they changed the frontend treatment again? It now looks like an Avalanche in the front, not sure this is gonna grow on me this time. When they first changed the Chevy trucks a few years ago, it took a long time for them to grow on me, but after seeing the 2500HD's around, i started to really like them, but now, i dont think i can ever like that Avalanche look.  Why would they change them again so soon? It looked so nice before and they were selling like hotcakes. Mike


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well I think that the new look S**KS.Now all chevy trucks look like that crappy looking advalanch.BOY the enginers had a tough time designing the 2003 trucks.I have always been a chevy guy but now they are making my mind up to get a ford when i want a new truck.At least have some different looking models they all look the same.I wrote a letter to chevy have not heard back from them guess I was right and they don't know what to say.
Does any one here know any one at the chevy who we can tell about this would love to vent to them about the looks of the new truck.Some people say well you can't see it from inside the truck that is true but you can see it when you get out and when you working on it.Why don't chevy go to the JETSONS look one round bubble
:realmad: When they send you those questioneres what do you check off first price then looks then quality and so fourth they should have looks /price if it looks like sh*t and is high priced who would buy it?
I'm just mad and venting sorry for such a long winded and very badly worded message guys.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

im so glad i have a 2002 silverado 2500HD instead of the new models, because i agree, they SU**. I talked to my chevy dealer and he said nobody likes them. Chevy was selling avalanches real good last year in the beginning, and thats when Chevy decided to make a change, but now Avalanche sales are way down. Truthfully, chevy has made a big mistake in my opinion(this is coming from a true chevy fan too) Just when they get something right, they go ahead and mess with it.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

i like them, and if im not mistaken the fords are changing also??


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

why couldn't chevy leave the hd's alone? and just do it on the 1/2 ton series to test them out .I will never get used to them and will go with ford even if they change design .only because that GM thinks there sh*t is ice cream Have had nthing but problems with there equipment and the attuide that they give is very poor towards resolving it. IE:I brought a car in for somthing twice never really checked on it again but buy the time i did it was out of warrenty and they didn't even want to help or try to go even half way with paying for it . very bad customer relations and products.I wish some one from chevy would come in on these discutions since they say chevy sponsers this site.I would also like to point out while the inside is looking like a car so is the outside WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REAL LOOKING TRUCKS??? why don't the chevy guys tell us that .


----------



## jimsmowin (Jul 28, 2000)

:realmad: I AGREE 100 PERCENT. i'll buy a used 95-99 before buying one of these.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

It's funny, the Chevies were starting to grow on me, I like the 2500HD with the center hood bulge, a sharp truck. I think the Avelanche and Pontiac Aztec must have had the same designers, way too contemporary for me!


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

The new look has been growing on me also. I can't stand the avalanche, it looks like a mini van that's been rear ended. Chevy's new look will def. turn people over to ford or dodge. I don't like the new dodge look either. Next truck is def. a ford. 

I've always liked the 73-87 chevy style. That's a classic look where a truck was a truck, had a mean look, and they were simple.


Bryan


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

> and they were simple.


Thank a tree hugger for today's complexity!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

saw some 2003's going down the highway and damn if the car old carrie looked better than the new chevy pick ups.I used to hate the new gmc's and love the chevies now i'm going the other way but still don't care for the gmc's much either chevy had a good look with the 2001-2.If i wanted an advalanche i would by one now i guess we all have to get one ha ha ha.I hope chevy people(designers) are reading this .Will be looking at the fors more now and and scrap any gm pionts that I have.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

The 2003s su*k the designers must happen been on drugs or something.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

philly you got that right who the hell likes those advalanches to buy one .that's where they got the design.What did they wake up one day and say hey look some one bought the advalanche let make all our trucks look just like them? Well that is just a toy for the rich most of us in my opinion would eighter get a pickup or tahoe ,if any one did get that thing who would use it to carry crap in it I wouldn't not in a 40K dollar truck would rent one or borrow one if i didn't have a picup to use. I wrote a letter to chevy telling them about there new 2003 pick ups it's been 2 1/2 weeks and no response from them They know they made a piece of SH*T,the inside might be car like and nice but for the money i can't and would not spend it on the new 2003"s


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I think the industry is forgetting that trucks were originally invented for work. Priced a new Dodge 2500 V10, they dropped the plow prep pkg, camper pkg, still no HD auto trans availible according to the dealer, but the price is up about 8%!

Bill


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Yesterday i looked at a 1978 gmc 3500 dump. 2wd, 4 spd, 350. Popped the hood, you could live under there because of all the room. Try putting extra things in todays modern vehicles. The frame was clean, truck ran great, went up a big hill in 4th gear. The guy wants $1900. I'm going to call back today and offer $1200. He put an 87 grille, hood and fenders on it, it looks good, but needs a paint job.

Hopefully he'll take my offer, it was a really clean truck, with hardly any surface rust.





Bryan


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

it doesn't matter what king of trans you buy from dodge. they all suck!!!


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Well, this is no good. I bought a 2500HD for one of the maintenance crews this year thinking I would get a new one for my truck next year. Now I'll have to find something else for my truck... and I really like the HD. 

Personally I like the picture gallery of the new truck - front end loader dropping bricks into the back of the 2500 HD bed with bricks hitting the back of the bed. Must be heck on that paint job - maybe it'll just rub out.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

who knows maybe chevy will read these and make changes for next years body in 2004.I thought that i saw that tey suport this site so why don't they read it and answer our questions and change it back to the 2001 and 2002 models.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

I liked the 01 ad 02 2500HD looks but the avalance oo man. Thats not truck for work. Its ugly as well. Ill stick to ford.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

*Just an observation here*

I tend to think that it might be possible to make a point without so much use of the * key.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Im a Chevy guy too,i dont care for Ford and dont think i would ever buy a Ford vehicle, even though i love how the f350 SRW's look, but looks are a big part of liking what you are buying and if these new Chevys look crappy, its gonna make people not wanna buy them. I own a Chevy sports car and a Chevy truck now, i am a Chevy guy all the way, or should i say GM guy! Mike


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Ditto mike i agree i'm a chevy guy had nothing but chevies ,but like you said likeing how it looks is a big part of buying it .


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Guys there is a reason that Ford has sold over 1 million of the Super Duty style trucks. That happened in Sept of 2000. By now they very well could be at 2 million.

I am glad to hear of all the new converts.   

I agree that the looks of the new GM trucks are different.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Different isnt the word, the word i wanna say isnt allowed on here, HAHAHAHA    Mike


----------



## Knightcrawler (Dec 23, 2001)

*new chevy trucks*

I like the looks of the 73-87 chevy trucks, but I also like the looks of the new trucks. I feel that chevy has come up with a very all around truck. I have riden with my friends who have evrything from fords to dogde trucks and they do not feel nearly as good or solid as the chevys. just think in 15 years there might be a website that is dedicated to the new chevy trucks,before you say it yes they will last that long. so hope you all start to like the new chevy trucks and enjoy them.

P.S.

drive one then tell me youd still would rather be riding around in your older trucks instead of the new truck.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

they ride nice that';s not what i hate it's the 2003 look that they have now that the zeroxed from that ugly advalanche.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Guys, 


You have got it all wrong.... the new chevy's are great looking ... you just have to look at them the right way... here is the correct procedure to look at them


1st ... face the right side of the 03 truck

2nd.... now close your left eye.... 

3rd .... now close your right eye.... 


not there is the good view of the new chevy nose


Pete :waving: 

And I am a GM guy... just about the only thing I own


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

HAHAHA, i think your right, that would be a good way to view them. That 2003 frontend treatment isnt growin on me yet, and i dont think its going to this time. Of course at first anything new looks odd to us then after seeing it alot it sort of grows on you then you end up liking it better than the older version that it replaced. Just like when the new vettes came out in 97, i hated the looks, thought the 92-96 style was way nicer. Now the new ones looks awesome to me, and the 92-96 model looks so dated. But with these 2003 Chevy trucks, i dont see myself ever liking it cause the Avalanche has been out so long and i still think they are so ugly, my feeling didnt change at all. OK im done babbling. Mike


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Mike I agree with you.I will never get used to the new pick ups.I for one hated the look of the advalanche and still do,if some one gave one to me i would take it but sell it real quick and buy a ford I have alwas been a chevy guy but now i will be turning to ford for my next truck.I wrote to chevy to tell them what I thought of the new style.and to tell them thanks i was undecided on which truck to get but they just made my mind up.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

HaHa atleast you were nice enough to take the time to write to them and thank them.   Mike


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Yes I did and they called me to talk about it but never got to talk with them .But I did call back and talked to someone but not the right person but told her the same thing will not be buying a chevy any time soon if they keep going that way.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Me either, ill keep my nice looking 92 Chevy. Looks-wise, the Ford F-350 is the nicest "looking" truck out there right now as far as im concerned. Mike :waving:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

It is that's why i'm looking at getting an '03 with the new 6.0L/5spd auto.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

You know GM shot them selves in the foot when die hard GM fans turn to Ford.

I love it.


----------



## Knightcrawler (Dec 23, 2001)

*new trucks*

Well I guess you guys werent die hard chevy then, if you cant except that things change then I am sorry for you. Has anyone even seen the new version of the Avalanche, it does not have all the body cladding, and looks very nice. As far as I am concerned I guess you all love the ford F-350 tonka, that is a real nice truck, just hard core truck there, I stopped playing with those cheap tonkas along time ago. Finally if these trucks are so ugly then why is chevy surpassing everyone else in trucks, and finally is out selling the f-150?, I have to say I am partial because I work for GM and wouldnt consider another truck, or anything foreign, so thats my opinion for what it is worth.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well i tell you knightcrawler if i did not have so many problems with gm trucks not just one and then the change to that hidious andvalanche i would still be a gm man.My p/u has had major problems from day one and is in the shop again.My '85 had a problem no one could find and i babied it.So if buying a gm product means that i have to spend big money for styling and poor performance than i guess i'm not a true gm guy.It only took them how long to get a diesel that is a true diesel not to mention that detriot diesel is one of there companies?.At least ford went to a real diesel first time around and i know they had problems too.I'm just getting use to the '90 look maybe in another 15 years i will like the advanach look that they plastered on all there truck very original,Also the new 4500-5500 trucks what did they do chop off a van cab and build around it??


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I like to think im a diehard Chevy guy, but to me, and this just my oppinion, you have to like what something looks like to ever own it. I am a Chevy guy, i have a 97 Camaro SS and a 92 Chevy pick up truck, no Fords here, although i like the look of the F-350s. I never said Chevy is garbage and Ford is better, just think the Fords look better now since Chevy changed their looks. It isnt all about looks of course, but if your spending 30-35k on a new truck, you have to like the way it looks, even though it is going to be used for work. Just my oppinions. Mike :waving:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Mike you said it right.You have to like the way it looks too to be spending that kind of money and i do like the new 350's look.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

To be honest, the 2003 Chevrolet trucks look is growing on me. I think that the truck with dark color looks better than in light color. I saw a few '03 in green and blue color on the road and it looks good to me IMO. You can't tell if it is a '01-'02 or '03 truck when driving in the opposite path of a '03 truck on the road until you are like 10 feet away from it. Many time I thought that I saw a '01-'02 truck but it acutally was a '03 at times especially those in dark color. 

At my dealer, I took a look at the 2003 trucks and I do notice some interior changes. There are dual climate control, thumb controls on the steering wheel - very nice - many settings to assist you. It have an hourmeter, personal & business mileage, annual mileage, trip time, instant MPG, long term MPG, curb assistant, and so many more that I forgot. But there are a few bad things. It no longer have under the hood light, does not come with trailer wiring harness with trailer package (you would have to buy separately), and the trim along the sides stop right at the end of the cab instead of the box. 

But one thing for sure, I definitely still do like my 2002 power dome truck look alot better than the 2003.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That was nice of GM to leave off all the trailering stuff, and charge more for there truck.One thing that bucgs me about the new look besides the front is the side quarter pannel.For the nose to the wheel well it just looks so plain not like the old '80's style where there was some detail there the 01,02's came closer to the wheel well so you didn't notice as much.I guess in time it will grow on every one i'm just getting used to my '97 .


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

wxmn6, i like yours way better. The 2003 just isnt growing on me yet, from far away coming towards you, its true you cant tell if its an 01, 02 or 03 but once your close enough you can tell. I just dont really care for that Avalanche look and the hood was WAY nicer on the 01, 02 HD's with that powerdome look. Very nice. Yea, why do they not put trim on the bed of pick ups nowadays? Looks so odd. Ford and Dodge same thing. The F350 used to have moldings on the cab and bed, looked nice and complete. Now every F350 i see only has molding on the cab and nothing on bed and it just looks like its missing something. Even when its the better higher cost model, still no trim. Why? You pay top dollar for these new trucks and they skimp. Its just a minor gripe of mine, but i think the molding down the whole side makes the truck look "complete" By the way Stephen, i think you owe us some more pics of that new HD, i love your truck!  Mike


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Thanks Mike  - I already have over 3000 miles on it and still love driving with my truck. I wish that I could drive longer with it. So far I am getting around 14.1 MPG highway which I think is pretty better than what most are getting. I recently completed building a canopy for my truck and the tarp is on order. It will be nice going outside and walk into the truck without having to scrap snow and ice off the windows. 

Yes, I know that I still owe you guys some more pics. I did took several pics a few weeks ago but when I have it on my computer, the pic program won't let me reduce the pics size so that way the plowsite will allow me to post it on this forum. I found out that when I got my new laptop, it cames with the pic program for free plus the premier edition which is for a free trail. Unfortunately the premier edition expired and the only way I can get it is to buy a program from the company through the internet. So right now I have just the basic program that still will accept and store the pics but I have only a few functions to edit it. I am going to buy the premier edition program but I want to wait until I get the replacement laptop that is yet to arrive to my doorstep. I have a minor function problem on my current Dell laptop that still function but not to my preference. I sent it to Dell 3 times to get it fixed but they could not fix it. So I asked them for a replacement and they said that it is on the way and should arrive within two weeks which is supposed to be by last week Friday.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

*SIMPLE SOULTION*

Buy a GMC...


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Stephen, looking forward to more pics. That sucks about what your saying about what is going on with your Dell. They cant fix it? Keep us updated. 90Plow, where are you located in NJ? Im in East Hanover, Moris County. Mike


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Hey Mike Im right in randolph right down Rt. ten from you maybe I've seen you around??
Eric


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea, its very posible. I used to drive my car mostly which is the red 97 Camaro SS. Now that i have the pick up truck, i use that mostly. Its a maroon 92 Chevy shortbed, regular cab 1500 series 4x4 with the Western Uni-Mount hookup. We moved here to East Hanover in December of 95 from West Orange. Mike


----------



## arcticzl (Dec 7, 2002)

get a life loosers 03's are sharp .change is good if we all had your way of thinking we would all be driving around in round nose trucks with the gas tank behind the seat.GET WITH THE TIMES this aint the 80s or 90s any more


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

uh, thanks, i think thata obviously your opinion, not to be forced upon anyone else, i dont know what its like up there in Rochester, but that attitude aint gonna fly anywhere.

Oh an if im not mistaken, chevy hasnt had the gas tanks behind the seats since the 67-72 model years, in 73 they switched over to saddle tanks


----------



## arcticzl (Dec 7, 2002)

i bet if sombodyy gave you a 03 to drive instead of your 91 you would change your opinion.


----------



## Fine Lines Lawn (Mar 14, 2001)

I think the new style is awesome. I was hoping to get one but may not have a need in 2003. I also like the new Dodge Ram styling very much, but after warranty issues with a 2001 PT Cruiser, Chrysler products are off my shopping list. I'm still rolling old style with a '98 C2500 4X4, a '99 C3500 dually 4X4, and a 2000 Suburban 2500 (carry over '99 styling.) These Chevies are well maintained and still look great, so I'll be the guy rolling classics for a while.


----------



## arcticzl (Dec 7, 2002)

thanks bill at least sombody is on my side.i also owned a dodge 00 truck if it wasnt for being in the shop 5 times for a new rear end and 4 times for new bearings i probly would of went back to them.i love the sound of there new hemis;iwounder if it covers up the sound of the rear end grinding? love my 03 silverado but wish it sat a bit higher


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arcticzl _
> *i bet if sombodyy gave you a 03 to drive instead of your 91 you would change your opinion. *


Not me, I would put a for sale sign on it so quick that it would make your head spin and use the $$ to pay off my Ford.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Id probably sell it too. Ive got a lot of man hours in mine just equipping it and customizing it to be a very good plow truck. id use the money to buy all new equipment probably. My dad's got a 2000, i dont like that way the front susp. looks, it looks kinda frail, and it has a much lower spring rate in the front than mine does. besides you cant get a 350 sb in the new ones. i dont really trust that 5.3. When i test drove one, it seemed to lack in the torque area, but had good hp at higher rpms, course thats useless to me.....

Seems chevy is targetting the corporate office workers in America, wtf is an office worker going to do with a "work truck"? My dad uses mine if he wants to haul anything big......


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

If i had the chance to be given an '03 i would take it i'm no fool but i would turn around and get something that looked better not a rubber stamp copy of that god ass ugly anvalanche.Maybe a gmc or a ford.I agree that there are some people that like the new look and that's great but I prefere the old styling I thought that they had a real good new version of the old K style truck when the '01's came out.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Get a life you losers? Thats not a nice way to talk to people on this site, especially seeing you are new here. Keep that talk up and you won't be here much longer.  Everyone has their own oppinion and thats what we do here on this board is discuss trucks and snowplows. Of course if i was given a 2003 for nothing, id drive it, but if im going out and spending my own hard earned money, i wouldnt pick that. Again just my oppinion, everyone is entitled to their own oppinion, but you dont call them a loser and tell them to get a life cause they dont like the way a certain truck looks. I kind of figured you owned one by how defensive you got. Anyone here will tell you, im a Chevy guy all the way, love mine, but the new Fords just look alot nicer to me than an 03 Chevy. Cat320 would agree with me here. Mike


----------



## arcticzl (Dec 7, 2002)

your right, and i was a little torked with all the neg.comenets made about the 03s. my apollogys every one is intended to there opinions.but there were some prety rude coments made and a eye for a eye wasnt very mature of me


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

Didn't you guys also notice that the 03's also look like the Impala's? Or does the Impala look like the 03's? Why would you want to spend 30-40K to drive an Impala like looking truck? 

I too liked the look of the HD when they came out, but is GM that lazy/cheap not to make the 03's look different from their car design's? 

Keep in mind that truck sale's numbers in the past year are going to be fuzzy do to all of the unique incentive's that have been out since 9/11.


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

I have owned many makes and models of trucks and personally feel that the whole chevy, ford and dodge debate is a waste of time. 
What is important here is that we are buying American. Now, I know Dodge is owned by the Germans, and the Japs own a little of everything else, but the bottom line is they are made Here, in our home towns. 
The Jap truck guys have a big arguement here too they are built in the U.S. also, but there is nothing more American in my opinion than a full size pickup that you have to lean over to touch the other door, a Big V-8 or diesel and American badge on the front, be it a bow tie, oval or horns...
God forbid if they start selling us plows... and they'd probably be good ones.


----------



## Fine Lines Lawn (Mar 14, 2001)

Very good point RJC. We all tend to praise our preferred brand as though the manufacturers were paying us to advertise, which of course they're not, and then we go on and on as if we could actually sway someone to the other side. At least most of us are happy with our trucks, and as RJC said:
Buy American!


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

If manufacturers were paying us to advertise, Harley-Davidson would have one heck of a bill for tatoos alone. Somehow people just don't seem to be quite so passionate about there trucks as their bikes. (at least when it comes to making ones body a bill board) Hey,,, now I see why Ford went with Harley on that F150 thing... "Advertising"


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I think the 03s look good,nuff said.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

They look like $hit!! LOL Mike


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Yes they do Mike. And there are certainly better looking trucks on the market.


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

Here's my ugly truck.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

GesnerLawn, your making me feel bad. Do you have any side shots of your new truck?? Nice color. Mike


----------



## Fine Lines Lawn (Mar 14, 2001)

Darryl, your new truck is beautiful. I have one on my wish list.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Brickman,if i were you and sold that 03' chevy,i'd take that money and invest in some tranny's


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arc Burn _
> *Brickman,if i were you and sold that 03' chevy,i'd take that money and invest in some tranny's *


My 6spd has 142K miles on it. Still works very well. So thanks for the advice but it doesn't look like I will need to buy a trans any time soon.


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

Mike - Here's a side shot.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Brickman,I've seen a couple town trucks with the 6 speed go down,i do think they are pretty tough,just jerkin your chain a little,but those auto's from ford are JUNK!


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Yup just like the Dodge. And I have even heard the :realmad: :realmad: about the Allison.

I do know that Ford and Dodge both can be taken to a shop and built to where the Manufacter would never recognize them, add an extra oil cooler and then they last.


Gesner my complaint with the new Chebies is that front end. Had they left that alone I would not laugh so much at them.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Gotta agree with ya on those front ends,awfull!I think ford has the best looking trucks on the market right now and i'm a chevy guy.


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

Kind of petty making a decision on what truck to buy based on the looks of the front end IMO. I bought a Chevy for the ride, the payload, the power and the turning radius. BTW, the headlights are top notch. Drive one on a dark winding road at night and then decide whether or not you like the looks of the headlights. They sure look great from inside the cab!


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Petty or not,for $40 grand, i'll be damn sure to like ALL aspects of my new truck,including the front end!as far as headlights,so what?mine work just fine as did my last truck and the one before thatFind me a plow light worth a damn and i'll be impressed


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

40 Grand??? I must have done something wrong...I only paid 22 for mine!


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

$40,000 is for the 2003 2500HD with Duramax Diesel and Allison Trans.

I just looked at the window tag on one yesterday. $43,000 actually

Thats an awfulllllllllllllllllllllllll lot ofpayup for a work truck.

Can rebuild several mid 80's trucks for $40K


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

You said it Jeff,but what a way to go That is exactly the truck i was remarking about,of course you can buy a "plain jane",but why not go all out?and no,i dont have that money just sitting around,but if i did.............


----------



## Barkleymut (Jan 10, 2000)

Another "ugly" 2003.

While I prefer the looks of the Ford 250's, I like to think that mine is really mean looking


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

Barkleymut - Congratulations on your ugly truck. Looks very nice!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I like the look of the boxier '03's over the rounded bubbly 99-02's It kinda resembles the 88-98's, the 'Classic Style'.

Has anyone seen the new Colorado? (s-10 replacement)


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Damn my thread is still kickin butt! Thats alot of views! Mike


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

I just bought a 2002 left over 1 ton dump and I am glad I found it. It was the only one left in the area. I hate the new front end look. I don't know why they changed it. But I would never buy a Ford and deffinatly Never a Dodge, I would settle for an ugly looking chevy or GMC way before I would buy the competiters trucks. I think they changed the look because they did so well with Avalanch sales so they figured it would help the silverado sales. I don't think it is though. But you never know the new look may grow on you. I think it looks ok in the HD's because they are higher off the ground and have alot of extra bumper underneath the grille but my sister just bought a half tone 2003 chevy and I think it is the ugliest truck I have seen in a while

Luke Anderson
Oakhill Landscaping


----------



## TrailK10 (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GesnerLawn _
> *40 Grand??? I must have done something wrong...I only paid 22 for mine! *


How did you manage to get your truck for $22k? the 2500hd's start at like 28K?


----------



## Barkleymut (Jan 10, 2000)

TrailK10- The sticker price is not an issue. If you want the best deal you negotiate from the invoice. I would expect to get any vehicle in the world at invoice. Also GM was offering $3000 cash back in Dec. Now I believe it is $2000 cash in January. By the way I got my 03 Silverado 6Liter, AT, AC, Lim. Slip Diff, 2WD, Ext. Cab & 8 ft. bed for $19500 which included tax title tags. Of course it didn't hurt that my father in law gave me $3800 in GM dollars.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Your still not gonna get a loaded 4x4 ext.cab diesel for 22k,you just proved our point by paying nearly that for a 2wd.


----------



## TrailK10 (Oct 1, 2002)

while I do know that you don't pay the sticker price I think 22k for even a bare minimum 2500hd 4x4 is a good deal.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I liked the look of the chevy's right up up until their latest look. It acctually looks less arrow dynamic then the previous body style.
All a 2003 chevy needs is a Meyer hanging off the front of it and it's officially a POS.


----------



## Barkleymut (Jan 10, 2000)

Arc Burn - I don't understand your post. What point did I prove? I live in the south, therefore a 4 WD is only necessary if you go muddin' - sorry but I'm too busy working. A diesel- while a diesel is nice at trade in time, I will trash a truck in 5 years therefore it is only worth a couple grand anyways, also I don't drive 20K per year to make up the gas mileage difference. Loaded- what the heck do I need a loaded truck for? I don't carry a briefcase to work, I guess you do.


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

TrailK10 - Yes, sticker was over $28K. I got it for invoice minus $3,000 in incentives. Actually, I believe it was $22,178. It's the base model with the work truck package, plow prep, trailer equip., locking rear and cab running lights as options. AC, FM radio and cloth seats are standard.


----------



## TrailK10 (Oct 1, 2002)

Standard or automatic?


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

Auto and 4WD.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Bark,sorry,got caught up in the price war thing!no i dont carry a briefcase and yes the damn things are ugly,you should take it muddin,just to cover up that hidious front end,if you could find time in your busy schedule of course


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fordman _
> *I liked the look of the chevy's right up up until their latest look. It acctually looks less arrow dynamic then the previous body style.
> All a 2003 chevy needs is a Meyer hanging off the front of it and it's officially a POS. *


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL. I wouldnt call it a POS cause its a 2003 with a Meyer, Id just say it would have to be the ugliest truck and plow setup possible!   Chevy is a good truck even though the 2003s are lacking big time in the looks department, still a good truck. Mike


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Well after all my negative comments today i came face to face with a 2003 Chev. Reg.cab 1 ton DRW with a dump body,it was white and had a western plow,and ya know what?It really didn't look that bad!By the time i left i had actually grown to like it!I still dont like that front end on the Ext. Cabs,dont know why but i am making an effort here,remember,i bashed them cosiderably in this thread.Sorry Mike


----------



## PtsLwnCr (Jan 17, 2003)

I see some people dont really like the GMC's...whats the difference in GMC and Chevy other than looks? I have an 86 GMC 1 ton dump truck and a 2003 GMC 2500HD and I have had no major problems with either, I shopped around a bit before I bought my new one and its the most truck your gonna get for the money, the Chevy was a little bit more money and its not so pretty.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Arc Burn, you are not alone. A few months ago when I saw the '03 2500HD for the first time face to face, it actually does not looks that bad. I heard that happened to some other guys too. Some saw the pictures of '03 on the websites and flyers and thought that they are terrible looking but when they saw it in person they think it does not looks that bad. In my opinion, I think that the '03 in dark color looks nice. I actually think that dark green metallic and black metallic does looks good. I have seen some of them and to be honest I acutally think it does looks good. The '03 2500HD look is growing on me, but I still like my '02 2500HD power dome alot better than my father's '03 2500HD. Sure, the '03 have some new and better features, but GM got rid of a few things like missing trailer wiring harness, no under hood light and under dash light, shorten trim along the sides of the truck, etc. But my '02 definately looks better than the '03.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Ahh, here it is, 7 pages back. Maybe all the new members will want to read it or thumb through it, anyone who didnt see it. Maybe one of the moderators will want to combine this thread with the other thread on ugly 03s. To the top. Mike :waving:


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks alot Mike,this thread has me quoted as saying"they are starting to grow on me"ya dork ,Well i guess they really were starting to grow on me untill the new thread started but the are just so damn easy to bash!most certainly a face only a mother could love....maybe


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Hahahaha. LOL. A face only a mother could love, ON PAY DAY! You left out that part, lol! Mike  :waving:


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Hey Mike what are you doing? You gotta ask for my permission first before combining the thread.  

Just kidding.


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

Since this thread is back, I thought I'd give an update on my ugly 2003. Basically, I don't care what it looks like, cause I love it! Lots of power, nice ride & comfort, and no problems whatsoever. Every one I've talked to likes the way it looks...at least that's what they say to my face. The front end does look a bit different with the high flow grill.


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

well I guess you did bring it back Mike. I was just kidding on the other thread about putting them down on the GM thread. I just hate to see nice dependable trucks that I love being put down. I love the GM products no matter what they look like, they are comfortable and powerful, but they all have thier ups and downs, Ford claims more tourgh than anyone else and chevy says more HP and Dodge says something else, they are all comparable but I just have always had GM and I think I always will. But I deffinatly hate the new Dodge look but the Fords are not too bad, just A liitle too square looking in the front. I think Chevy changed the Hood because of visibility reasons. I think Ford will sometime soon too, the visibility over the hood in my 02 sucks but I love it, My sister has an 03 and it is much better visibility, but of course pretty ugly. Ok enough said


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I will give chevy that nice interior but like you said very ugly and if i have to shell out that much cash i want it to look good.If the sales on one of the other threads is correct not to many people favore the '03 and no one will ever tell ya to your face that you truck is bad.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL Stephen.  Dont get me wrong guys, Im a Chevy guy all the way, see my signature, but I do love how the Ford F350s look and all. I know Chevy is a good truck, Im not questioning that and I know looks arent everything. My thoughts are the same as cat320, if I was buying a new truck and dishing out $30k or more, I better love how it looks. Looks always come first. You dont pick the ugliest girl to try to hook up with, you pick some hot broad that every guy wants, hahaha. Mike


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

Mike - Nope, not me. My wife is ugly as sin but handles well and is comfortable!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL!! HAHAHA!!! That was a good one!  Dont let her hear you say that!  Mike


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

I hope she doesn't look at this site. I would stick with GM through thick and thick I think would never turn my back and buy any other. They aren't all that bad but maybe they are taking a hint and will change again?


----------

